

US seizes 'largest ever' Bitcoin haul from man linked to Silk Road website - jfoster
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-26/us-seizes-bitcoins-from-man-linked-to-silk-road/5047832

======
rh73
According to some older news from when Ulbricht was arrested he was living a
humble student's life, sharing his flat with two others iirc. All the while
having Bitcoins worth $29 millions on his PC.

I wonder if this will speak in his favor, implying that Silk Road was just
intended as a proof of concept and he never intended to make money with a drug
marketplace. But probably the sheer amount of money will be held against him
and he'll be treated like some kingpin.

Either way, I pity this guy. The technology was pretty soundproof and a small
slipup he made years ago now ruined his life. Why didn't he leave the country
after it became obvious that SR started rolling?

------
wintersFright
what will this do to the BTC market when the feds liquidate their haul? Is it
big enough to swallow a $29 million sell order?

